# Rome vs. Iona



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone know any good studies on this dispute? I know it's when Britain officially chose Rome against the Culdee Church. Just having trouble finding some good resources.

[Edited on 10-11-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2005)

Patrick,

Perhaps these sources on the Culdee Church will be of some use to you:

_The Government of the Kingdom of Christ_ by James Moir Porteous

_History of the Christian Church_ by Philip Schaff

_History of the Scottish Nation_ and _St. Patrick: Apostle of Ireland_ by J.A. Wylie


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 11, 2005)

May be dated somewhat, but for a long standard work, see John Jamieson, _A Historical Account of the Ancient Culdees of Iona and of their settlements in Scotland, England, and Ireland_ (Glasgow: Thomas D. Morison: 1890). J was the author of _An Etymological Dictionary of the Scottish Language,_ a work I have used often in my work editing Scottish works for publication. The above edition is called a popular edition, lacking most all of the Latin footnotes and an appendix almost all in Latin (explained in the preface). Several different reprints and originals are available at abebooks.com including an expensive first edition of 1811 (having all the Latin items mentioned above) and several inexpensive paperback versions, I presume all of the 1890 popular edition.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 11, 2005)

So the Culdee Church was a separate entity from Rome? Is this connected with the Orthodox Church (found a Celtic Rite Orthodox of the Culdees)

[Edited on 10-11-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> So the Culdee Church was a separate entity from Rome? Is this connected with the Orthodox Church (found a Celtic Rite Orthodox of the Culdees)
> 
> [Edited on 10-11-2005 by LadyFlynt]



According to Jamieson the Culdees in Scotland continued until the beginning of the 14th century till about the time of the appearance of the Lollards in Scotland. Jamieson writes (230-231):


> From what we have seen, "it is plain," as Sir James Dalrymple has observed, "that the Culdees continued till about the beginning of the fourteenth century." In this century, he adds, "Renatus Lolardus appeared in France, and Wicklif in England.--The Lolards appeared in this kingdom under the government of R.D. of Albany; and shortly thereafter James Resby and Paul Craw were burnt for maintaining these doctrines. In the reigns of James the Third and Fourth, great numbers of them appeared in Kyle and Cunningham; and the first beginning of the Reformation of religion was embraced in these districts.
> 
> Here we have a singular proof of the providence of God in preserving the truth in our native country, even during the time that the Man of Sin was reigning with absolute authority over the other nations of Europe; and in transmitting some of its most important articles at least, nearly to the time of its breaking forth with renewed lustre at the Reformation. It would be inconsistent with the design of this inquiry, to enter into any discussion with respect to the scriptural warrant for the presbyterian form of government. But it cannot reasonably be supposed that the memory of the Culdees had, even in the sixteenth century, completely perished in a country, in which, only two centuries before, they had been contending for their ancient rights, not merely in opposition to the whole power of the primacy, but to the additional support of papal authority; and where they seem to have constituted the majority of the ordinary pastors, till within a short time of their overthrow. Although we have no written documents concerning them as a body, later than the beginning of the thirteenth century, it is by no means improbable, that individuals, trained up by them, or adhering to their principles, continued to discharge the pastoral duties, especially in those places which were more remote from the episcopal seats.


----------

